# Any Australians



## Kezza (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, was wondering if there are many aussies on the boards that i can chat with and share experiences etc on a local level. I have a multi nodular goitre and im not on meds yet but 12mths ultrasounds. Only had one so far 6 months ago and the biggest nodule is 4mm. Look forward to chatting :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kezza said:


> Hi everyone, was wondering if there are many aussies on the boards that i can chat with and share experiences etc on a local level. I have a multi nodular goitre and im not on meds yet but 12mths ultrasounds. Only had one so far 6 months ago and the biggest nodule is 4mm. Look forward to chatting :hugs:


We do have a few here and they are "regulars" so hopefully they will see your post and respond!

Is that nodule solid, cystic? Did they make any comments?


----------



## Kezza (Aug 25, 2011)

cystic not solid and i have 16 on the right side and a couple left


----------



## livinginhope (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Kezza - I'm an Aussie from Sunshine Coast in Queensland. Where are you from? So you're not on medication but are you symptomatic? Feel free to message me if you want a chat.


----------



## Kezza (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Living in hope im in brisbane. Look forward to chatting


----------



## beingmeags (Aug 23, 2011)

Kezza - a fellow Aussie right here (in Sydney) 

Found out I had Hashi about a month ago, but have most likely had it since my teenage years (I'm about to turn 25). I have a multinodular goitre as well, 8 nodules - 4 on the left, 3 on the right and one in the middle - two of them are 10mm and the rest are 7mm.

How are you feeling with over 16 nodules? As livinginhope has asked, are you symptomatic?

Looking forward to chatting with you!

I was put on thyroxine, and am awaiting another ultrasound to see if it has affected the size of the nodules, but I have to get a biopsy to check for malignancy.


----------



## Kezza (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi beingmeags yes i have all the symptoms but not on any meds yet and im getting 2nd ultrasound done soon. I have started up a Hashimotos Australia facebook page if you have facebook and we can chat.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kezza said:


> Hi beingmeags yes i have all the symptoms but not on any meds yet and im getting 2nd ultrasound done soon. I have started up a Hashimotos Australia facebook page if you have facebook and we can chat.


Hey there! You have 2 PMs you need to pick-up. From moi!


----------



## Kezza (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for that just got them..


----------



## Kezza (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi are there any other aussies with hashis on the site that would like to chat :hugs:


----------

